# ABS / ASR lights on - LF sensor issue '01 Golf



## sgrass001 (Apr 3, 2010)

Lately my ABS / ASR lights have been coming on and off on their own. I scanned the system with VAGCOM and got the code below. 


Control Module Part Number: 1J0 907 379 AF
Component and/or Version: ASR 20 IE CAN 0001
Software Coding: 13404
Work Shop Code: WSC 00001
1 Fault Found:
00283 - Front Left ABS Wheel Speed Sensor (G47)
35-00 - -

Following protocol I cleaned the LF abs sensor and when that didn't work I replaced it. The codes came back after I cleared so now I am not convinced it is the sensor at all. I checked the harness and it looks ok, no visible damage. I scanned the ABS module and did a real time check of the speed sensors in measuring blocks to see if a speed is detected and all worked except LF which shows 0 k/mh. I even got out of the car and jiggled the wire to the sensor and still nothing but when I cleared the code again the sensor came back online. Any suggestions on what this could be? I am thinking about splicing in a new connector for the peace of mind factor but worried it could be the module. I did trace the LF harness into the engine bay but it goes into the master harness that runs up under the wiper cowling. 

As a side note I had a shop put my car on a lift a few weeks ago to help me find a vibration noise at high RPM. The guys ran the car on the lift in drive and dragged the brakes to the point I saw smoke from the pads. Seems like lights came on after that day.. could there be a relation?


----------



## sgrass001 (Apr 3, 2010)

Any takers ..bump:banghead:


----------



## sgrass001 (Apr 3, 2010)

Stupid control module was the culprit. Replaced and everything is fine.. glad I figured out there is a reset function in basic settings to reactivate the ASR and recalibrate the brake pedal..lol


----------



## sgrass001 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ok guys.. replaced my ABS module with another of same part number.. worked great for 2 weeks then I got the following codes and I can not figure out why the heck ABS codes are showing up under different controllers in VAG like trans, instrument and CAN gateway.. please any ideas would be helpful..

VAG-COM Version: Release 409.1-S


Chassis Type: 1J - VW G/J/B Mk4
Scan: 01,02,03,08,16,15,17,19,22,35,46,56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 06A 906 032 DM
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0002
Coding: 07530
Shop #: WSC 00001
1 Fault Found:
16804 - Catalyst System: Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold
P0420 - 35-00 - -
Readiness: 0000 1001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 01M 927 733 JT
Component: AG4 Getriebe 01M 4835
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 1J0 907 379 AF
Component: ASR 20 IE CAN 0001
Coding: 13204
Shop #: WSC 01317
1 Fault Found:
00287 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor: Rear Right (G44)
35-00 - -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skipping Address 15-Airbags

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 1J0 920 905 K
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V04 
Coding: 07232
Shop #: WSC 00034
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2695559 
1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001
Coding: 00007
Shop #: WSC 00034
1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 60 Zentral-SG Komf. 0001
Coding: 04096
Shop #: WSC 00034
2 Faults Found:
00932 - Electric Window Motor: Drivers Side (V147)
62-10 - No or Incorrect Adjustment - Intermittent
00932 - Electric Window Motor: Drivers Side (V147)
35-10 - - - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 1J0 035 180 D
Component: RADIO 3CP 0002
Coding: 01401
Shop #: WSC 00034
No fault code found.

End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

